# International 4700 Dump....Help me decide



## Doakster

Here is a truck that I'm looking at locally.

http://www.unclehenrys.com/CLASSIFI...86296&SearchResultIndex=7&ishistoricsearch=N#

I went and looked at it today. It's got 292,000 Miles, 7.3 IDI motor, Splicer 5 Speed Manual. Overall it look in excellent shape and the high mileage do it no justice. I also talked to the guy and he's had absolutely no trouble with it the last 3 years, and nothing is wrong with it., valve cover gasket leak a little no big deal. Here is some more pics of it. What do you guys things, is it a good deal? The online add is asking 7500 but the price on the sign on the truck is 9500.


----------



## Doakster




----------



## cat320

I would check out www.truckpaper.com and see how comperable years model an millage are. I know just from looking at a few things he had and i guess this guy has alot up there is that it's pricy.I never thought that it was a good idea to have a smaller 7.3 in a bigger truck just seams like it woul be under powered to me also looks like the covers are leaking and what about the rear main seal I know mine leaks on my van with over more than half the millage.


----------



## Camden

The first roll-back wrecker I owned was a 1997 International 4700. It had the 444 engine. It ran okay and it never let me down but if I had to do it over again I would've looked for a unit with the 466 engine. HUGE difference in power and performance.

Common problems with those trucks are that the dash will stop working and the glow plugs will fail.


----------



## Doakster

cat320;646883 said:


> I would check out www.truckpaper.com and see how comperable years model an millage are. I know just from looking at a few things he had and i guess this guy has alot up there is that it's pricy.I never thought that it was a good idea to have a smaller 7.3 in a bigger truck just seams like it woul be under powered to me also looks like the covers are leaking and what about the rear main seal I know mine leaks on my van with over more than half the millage.


Truckpaper looks like a great site. I'm not worried about the valve cover gaskets, that's no big deal for me to fix.



Camden;646900 said:


> The first roll-back wrecker I owned was a 1997 International 4700. It had the 444 engine. It ran okay and it never let me down but if I had to do it over again I would've looked for a unit with the 466 engine. HUGE difference in power and performance.
> 
> Common problems with those trucks are that the dash will stop working and the glow plugs will fail.


You mean the cause of the GP failing will because it is related to the dash failing or they are too different problems.

GP replacement/repair is no big deal for me to handle, but the dash that's another story.


----------



## stroker79

I think its a great looking truck. The engine will be very slow but worst case, with the condition that the rest of the truck is in, you could swap in a different engine if the IDI doesnt cut it.


----------



## Camden

Two separate problems. When my dash stopped working the shop I took it to knew the price of a replacement right off the top of his head because he had done so many! In talking to other guys who've had the same truck they experienced the same issues.


----------



## Doakster

stroker79;646915 said:


> I think its a great looking truck. The engine will be very slow but worst case, with the condition that the rest of the truck is in, you could swap in a different engine if the IDI doesnt cut it.


I asked the guy about power and he pretty much stated what I expected, fairly slow but it will tow anything and go the same speed if it is loaded or unloaded.



Camden;646916 said:


> Two separate problems. When my dash stopped working the shop I took it to knew the price of a replacement right off the top of his head because he had done so many! In talking to other guys who've had the same truck they experienced the same issues.


Well that sucks to here. How much was the dash replacement. We talking about the whole dash/speedo?


----------



## Camden

Doakster;646920 said:


> Well that sucks to here. How much was the dash replacement. We talking about the whole dash/speedo?


Yep, it was the whole dash...tach, speedo, fuel, temp, ect...

I can't remember the exact price I paid to have it replaced but it was less than $1k. Nothing too serious but still it wasn't a part I expected to replace...


----------



## bossplowguy

Camden;646900 said:


> The first roll-back wrecker I owned was a 1997 International 4700. It had the 444 engine. It ran okay and it never let me down but if I had to do it over again I would've looked for a unit with the 466 engine. HUGE difference in power and performance.
> 
> Common problems with those trucks are that the dash will stop working and the glow plugs will fail.


Like Camden said, I would look for one with a dt466. I have a dt in my truck with a allison auto and it's kinda sluggish compared to the stick model, but has plenty of power. JMO the 7.3 or 444 are way under powered in these trucks.


----------



## DBL

bossplowguy;647084 said:


> Like Camden said, I would look for one with a dt466. I have a dt in my truck with a allison auto and it's kinda sluggish compared to the stick model, but has plenty of power. JMO the 7.3 or 444 are way under powered in these trucks.


my thoughts exactly...ive driven both and theres a considerable difference


----------



## Doakster

bossplowguy;647084 said:


> Like Camden said, I would look for one with a dt466. I have a dt in my truck with a allison auto and it's kinda sluggish compared to the stick model, but has plenty of power. JMO the 7.3 or 444 are way under powered in these trucks.





DBL;647177 said:


> my thoughts exactly...ive driven both and theres a considerable difference


Thanks for the input. I know the 7.3 IDI is not a power house but really I would probably only use this truck maybe a dozen times per year. And even with what I might spend I think I would pay a little more for a DT466.

How about the fact this is a 5 speed manual, any thoughts on how much of a difference that would make behind the IDI?


----------



## DBL

in all reality the trucks going to be fine hauling material around just not loaded full or hauling bigger equipment but it will be better on fuel. ive seen the dt444 in tow trucks that should have the 466 and theyve hauled the same weight behind them so even if only a few times it gets maxed out the truck will work through it


----------



## Duncan90si

I have a 90 4700 with a dt360 and a 5sp manual. My dt360 is definately lacking power, but it gets the job done. The 7.3 would have to be annoyingly slow. You'll be using the hazard lights/4 ways a majority of the time driving the truck.  If you can deal with it, then it should be a good, reliable truck. 

My truck with the 5 sp trans will do 58 mph topped out, to give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## snow game

Thats a lot of miles, one mechanic looked up the 7.3 maint guide on a Ford I was looking at once and said it only goes up to 140,000 miles, his point being thats all Ford was expecting to get out of it. Truck looks good, the dump body looks to be in very good shape, doesn't look like that is original. I have 5, 4700's and they are very dependable, I have one low pro that I bought used with over 120,000 on it and that has been my biggest head ache, but is still dependable small things like leaks and brake issues, haven't touched the motor or tranny. No problems with dash boards.


----------



## stroker79

snow game;647501 said:


> Thats a lot of miles, one mechanic looked up the 7.3 maint guide on a Ford I was looking at once and said it only goes up to 140,000 miles, his point being thats all Ford was expecting to get out of it. Truck looks good, the dump body looks to be in very good shape, doesn't look like that is original. I have 5, 4700's and they are very dependable, I have one low pro that I bought used with over 120,000 on it and that has been my biggest head ache, but is still dependable small things like leaks and brake issues, haven't touched the motor or tranny. No problems with dash boards.


Thats the first time I have heard that.

I cant find it anywhere but I read on the International website somewhere that the T444E (powerstroke) engine has a 90% chance of getting to 250,000 miles before any major mechanical failures and then a 70% chance of making it to 350,000 miles before any major failures. These failures are not blown engine type failures, they are water pump, GPR type issues so nothing big.

If I remember that site where I read the info, I will report back.


----------



## Doakster

Duncan90si;647500 said:


> I have a 90 4700 with a dt360 and a 5sp manual. My dt360 is definately lacking power, but it gets the job done. The 7.3 would have to be annoyingly slow. You'll be using the hazard lights/4 ways a majority of the time driving the truck.  If you can deal with it, then it should be a good, reliable truck.
> 
> My truck with the 5 sp trans will do 58 mph topped out, to give you an idea of what to expect.


Wow that is pretty slow.

But like I said when I asked the guy how it drove, he stated it pulled just as hard fully loaded as it does unloaded. That exactly what I would expect out of a truck like this and based on my experience with 7.3s


----------



## Doakster

stroker79;647533 said:


> Thats the first time I have heard that.
> 
> I cant find it anywhere but I read on the International website somewhere that the T444E (powerstroke) engine has a 90% chance of getting to 250,000 miles before any major mechanical failures and then a 70% chance of making it to 350,000 miles before any major failures. These failures are not blown engine type failures, they are water pump, GPR type issues so nothing big.
> 
> If I remember that site where I read the info, I will report back.


I don't recall anything like that either. I have heard of a few T444Es that have hit the 500,000, 750,000 and even the million mile mark with out a major overhaul.

Anything around 200k on a T444e is nothing these days. Granted we are not talking about the T444e in this truck, it has the Navstar 7.3 Non Turbo IDI. Really it's the same basic motor.

I'm not as concerned about the 292,000 on the motor as I am the rest of this truck.


----------



## Doakster

I'm going to look at and drive the truck tomorrow....we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Doakster

So Fellas....How do you think this truck will be in the snow being a 2WD


----------



## bribrius

Doakster;648812 said:


> So Fellas....How do you think this truck will be in the snow being a 2WD


fine as long as you keep it on level ground with plenty of weight in the back.


----------



## Doakster

bribrius;648836 said:


> fine as long as you keep it on level ground with plenty of weight in the back.


I'm sure there is no chance of plowing with it, I wouldn't plan on it or need to any way. I just want it to stay on the road in the snow.

Now don't you be scooting over to Belgrade and snagging this before I do


----------



## bribrius

Doakster;648847 said:


> I'm sure there is no chance of plowing with it, I wouldn't plan on it or need to any way. I just want it to stay on the road in the snow.
> 
> Now don't you be scooting over to Belgrade and snagging this before I do


i used to drive the 4700's and 4900's in snow storms through the mountains. Granted they were box trucks, but throw some weight in the back and you should be fine.
For flat lots i would consider putting a plow on it.
Mileage does seem a bit high. We traded them in (leases) when they were between 70 and 90k). With that much mileage i dont know how good the truck is.


----------



## Doakster

bribrius;648852 said:


> i used to drive the 4700's and 4900's in snow storms through the mountains. Granted they were box trucks, but throw some weight in the back and you should be fine.
> For flat lots i would consider putting a plow on it.


Interesting....On the previous 4700s you drove what were the motor/trans combo in them and how did they feel for power?


----------



## bribrius

Doakster;648855 said:


> Interesting....On the previous 4700s you drove what were the motor/trans combo in them and how did they feel for power?


dont remember its been a few years. Not all the same motor and tranny combo though. 
And not enough power to be dragging steel and wood through the mountains. Trucks were going ten mph. at times.  but we overloaded them signficantly.
Only ever lost one tranny though (automatic one blew) and that was our only breakdown. Only time they got stuck was sinking in mud. Keep away from unfinished roadways. lol.
They were ryder leases 24 ft. and 20 ft. box. Put beefy tires on it with deep tread. No issues in snow with a load. Without a load they will do cookies.
You can only put so much weight on that truck it is a short rail. You shouldnt have a problem with power.


----------



## Doakster

bribrius;648873 said:


> dont remember its been a few years. Not all the same motor and tranny combo though.
> And not enough power to be dragging steel and wood through the mountains. Trucks were going ten mph. at times.  but we overloaded them signficantly.
> Only ever lost one tranny though (automatic one blew) and that was our only breakdown. Only time they got stuck was sinking in mud. Keep away from unfinished roadways. lol.
> They were ryder leases 24 ft. and 20 ft. box. Put beefy tires on it with deep tread. No issues in snow with a load. Without a load they will do cookies.
> You can only put so much weight on that truck it is a short rail. You shouldnt have a problem with power.


That's all good to hear....I'm glad the truck is a manual to avoid they typical automatic problems.

The tires seem to have pretty good tread to me, there is a good shot of them in my pics, are you talking about something with deeper lugs than that?


----------



## bribrius

Doakster;648887 said:


> That's all good to hear....I'm glad the truck is a manual to avoid they typical automatic problems.
> 
> The tires seem to have pretty good tread to me, there is a good shot of them in my pics, are you talking about something with deeper lugs than that?


depends on what your doing with the truck.
We used to ask the ryder rep to put "off road/snow" tires on the trucks which they did. Had serious tread.
But we needed them because of the places we took the trucks and the weather we drove them in.

The "all season" versions we used to have trouble with anytime the truck left the tar or we were driving through snow without a load.
With a load though the trucks would drive through over twelve inches of snow without problem.


----------



## Doakster

bribrius;648898 said:


> depends on what your doing with the truck.
> We used to ask the ryder rep to put "off road/snow" tires on the trucks which they did. Had serious tread.
> But we needed them because of the places we took the trucks and the weather we drove them in.
> 
> The "all season" versions we used to have trouble with anytime the truck left the tar or we were driving through snow without a load.
> With a load though the trucks would drive through over twelve inches of snow without problem.


Wow...twelve inches, that pretty serious. Based on you're description the truck doesn't have anywhere near the deep tread tires you are talking about but they seem to be a little more than an all season. I think I should be fine for what I use it for. I plan on just using it maybe 15-20 times per year hauling wood and maybe a little gravel here and there. I'll make sure to only go into our wood yard when it's fairly dry.


----------



## bribrius

wish i could help you more but we just leased them so didnt have much to do with them other than running them. Ryder rep and dealer babysat them or handled maintainance. They used to ask us to add oil and we didnt even do that so they would get mad:realmad:. Perhaps someone else can chime in to offer you more info.


----------



## Doakster

Well Fellas thanks for all the advice good or bad. I was able to take another look at it today and drive it.

Despite looking at it in the dark with high winds and crazy rain this is how it went.

The truck fired right up, sounded good, dump worked smooth. I only had a chance to shift it up through 3 gears because I was on a back road and the truck had no plates on it. But the guy let me take it out anyway. This is my first time driving a true dump truck and when people say "it drives like a dump truck", I can tell where this came from. I hit one good bump that put me off the seat.

But overall I was very impressed. So now comes the fun part, the dickering.

The guy was a nice guy but he buys and sells trucks on the side so he has done this hundreds of times.

Price on the forsale sign on the truck: 9500, Price on online add $7500.

I offered to make a down payment toward 6000 today (he did say he would take $6000 cash today, but I didn't have it). He said he couldn't go any lower than $7500. I said $7000, and we went around for awhile talking about what it's worth, but I stayed firm at $7000.

So he finally agreed. I'm pretty happy, it will be a fun truck but it's not going to break any speed records


----------



## stroker79

Nice! Congrats!

For that price, I think you did great, its a real nice looking truck!


----------



## Doakster

I'll have to post up some more pics when I pick it up. I should be getting it next week.


----------



## cat320

well congrats on the truck purchase.I had to laugh when said rides like a dump truck just think of the old west with those "buck boards" I think they are called ride quality similar lol. 

I was just going to post about a truck and international I saw in TNT mag. it had a 12' body and it was a lopro down in PA no price in ad but it said one just had a major overhaul .


----------



## Duncan90si

Doakster;650151 said:


> This is my first time driving a true dump truck and when people say "it drives like a dump truck", I can tell where this came from. I hit one good bump that put me off the seat.


Welcome to the world of driving big dumps. lol Hold on to the steering wheel firmly cause you'll need to.  You'll get used to it after awhile. Just out of curiousity, does it have central hydraulics? I can't tell in the pictures.

A couple things I just thought of to look for/keep an eye on with these Internationals. The fuse box tends to get wet somehow. Whether its the cab lights or the windshield leaking I dunno, but keep an eye on it after it rains. Another thing, periodically inspect where the rear leaf springs mount onto the axle housing for gear lube leaking. The axle housings are prone to cracking, due to heavy loads. Its not a big deal if it is, it can be welded if necessary. Mine has a slight crack on it and I'm not worried. I'll just keep an eye on it and check the rear end fluid once a year. After all, the diff holds 4 gals if I remember right.

I think you got a really good deal on it. You'll love having a big truck. I'm not an expert, but if you have any other questions feel free to ask. I'll help ya if I can.


----------



## Doakster

Duncan....thanks for the tips!!!

By central hydraulics I'm assuming you mean a PTO driven hydraulic pump off the trans...and yes that's what it has. 

I'll have to check the axle tube.


----------



## Grampa Plow

We have one company here that uses similar trucks. They load the back end with snow as soon as they start plowing and they go like mad...unless they drop the front end off of the pavement. If that happens, they call for another truck and get pulled out.


----------



## Doakster

Grampa Plow;650315 said:


> We have one company here that uses similar trucks. They load the back end with snow as soon as they start plowing and they go like mad...unless they drop the front end off of the pavement. If that happens, they call for another truck and get pulled out.


I probably won't end up plowing with this, I just don't have the need for it, but it's good to know that I could.


----------



## Jay brown

we have one that we use as a tractor to pull our forklift and the 7.3 with the 5 speed is the worst combo i have ever had!!!! the truck only runs about 40 mph at 3K rpm!!!!!!.....and it has absolutely no power and rides so rough it pops out of gear, even with the air out of the tires.........i'd take it back and hold out for a dt466 with a 9er


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;650450 said:


> we have one that we use as a tractor to pull our forklift and the 7.3 with the 5 speed is the worst combo i have ever had!!!! the truck only runs about 40 mph at 3K rpm!!!!!!.....and it has absolutely no power and rides so rough it pops out of gear, even with the air out of the tires.........i'd take it back and hold out for a dt466 with a 9er


Awesome....looks like I have some fun to look forward too. At this point I'm keeping it and seeing how it goes.

I'm sure I could swap out to a dt466 in the future if I wanted.


----------



## Jay brown

don't worry i'v made this mistake twice now... the first was the 7.3 w/ 5 spd in the semi tractor and the second was the 3116 cat w/ 5 spd in our dump truck......$20,000 later and i have learned my lesson......take the truck back!! please???


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;650468 said:


> don't worry i'v made this mistake twice now... the first was the 7.3 w/ 5 spd in the semi tractor and the second was the 3116 cat w/ 5 spd in our dump truck......$20,000 later and i have learned my lesson......take the truck back!! please???


Can't do it....already paid some money down. In all seriousness I wouldn't probably be working this truck commercially, it's probably only going to be a personal use truck.


----------



## snow game

I wish you only the best with the new truck, But did I read it right? He went down to $6,000.00 and you ended up paying $7000.00. Tell him you couldn't get the money, the financing, your wife's permission...., and get your deposit back ( In our state you have three business days even after you take delivery of a used vehicle) Once you had him at 6000.00 you never should have gone back up. He will take the 6,000.00. As for the truck, I think it will work out for you. International's are known as "corn Binders" around here. "Too fast for the fields, too slow for the road", but as one person on here said, they will move a house.
If he says no to the six grand, don't look back!


----------



## Doakster

snow game;650485 said:


> I wish you only the best with the new truck, But did I read it right? He went down to $6,000.00 and you ended up paying $7000.00. Tell him you couldn't get the money, the financing, your wife's permission...., and get your deposit back ( In our state you have three business days even after you take delivery of a used vehicle) Once you had him at 6000.00 you never should have gone back up. He will take the 6,000.00. As for the truck, I think it will work out for you. International's are known as "corn Binders" around here. "Too fast for the fields, too slow for the road", but as one person on here said, they will move a house.
> If he says no to the six grand, don't look back!


He would except $6000 only if it was cash...but yes I agree he probably might take $6000 still but it would be a long shot at this point. Personally I think it's stupid of people to take a lower sale just to get cash.

But the deal has already been done, deposit down, receipt for the deposit and agreed selling price of 7000 all drafted up and signed. I'm not the type to go back on my word.

I don't have a problem paying 7000 because I still think I got a fairly decent deal.


----------



## snow game

My mistake, I thought it was one day only. 6k today, 7k tomorrow, believe it or not it happened to me once, I laughed in the guys face. I wish everyone were as honest as you. Good luck with the truck.


----------



## cat320

well if any one else is looking for something similar i found this ad in TNT that i mentioned earlier it's a 2001 4300 dt466 215 hp auto air brakes air ride 12' dump 25,999 gvw they have 2 of them one with a fresh overhaul at Noerr's garage in pa here is there # 717 248 5429


----------



## litle green guy

I had a 91' 4700 w/ 7.3 and a 5 spd... that truck couldn't get out of it's own way. I got rid of it when the block cracked at 263,000 mi, i decided it wasn't worth rebuilding the motor. Replaced it with a 01' 4700 w/ dt466 and a allision and holy crap... the difference is night and day. Sorry to rain on your parade, I know you already bought it but the 7.3 is a dog... if you not going to use it all the time commercially it should be ok. I had a 9' blade on that truck too and it did plow pretty good, just make sure to but some wieght in the body


----------



## Doakster

little green guy;652615 said:


> I had a 91' 4700 w/ 7.3 and a 5 spd... that truck couldn't get out of it's own way. I got rid of it when the block cracked at 263,000 mi, i decided it wasn't worth rebuilding the motor. Replaced it with a 01' 4700 w/ dt466 and a allision and holy crap... the difference is night and day. Sorry to rain on your parade, I know you already bought it but the 7.3 is a dog... if you not going to use it all the time commercially it should be ok. I had a 9' blade on that truck too and it did plow pretty good, just make sure to but some wieght in the body


If it comes down to it a dt466 engine swap is not out of the question, but like I said I will probably only use it a dozen or so times per year.


----------



## Jay brown

Doakster;653492 said:


> If it comes down to it a dt466 engine swap is not out of the question, but like I said I will probably only use it a dozen or so times per year.


i looked into the swap too for our truck, but it would not be worth it....it figured out better to sell our truck and buy a big boy truck....its funny,you can go buy a over the road tractor for 1/2 the price of a medium duty tractor and get twice the HPand twice the gears... same with pickups vs. medium duties......if you need a spreader truck it costs less for a big 2 ton diesel than to buy a Powerstroke and you get twice the truck.....BTW sorry if i sounded mean about this thread, you'll be fine since you only need it once a month.....one last ?, if you only use it once a month why don't you just hire a dump truck? we can get dumps here for $75/hr...that's like a cost of basically $1000 per year, and that's with a driver included....wouldn't that save lots of $$$ in insurance, payroll, maintaince,taxes, plus initial investment cost?


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;653585 said:


> i looked into the swap too for our truck, but it would not be worth it....it figured out better to sell our truck and buy a big boy truck....its funny,you can go buy a over the road tractor for 1/2 the price of a medium duty tractor and get twice the HPand twice the gears... same with pickups vs. medium duties......if you need a spreader truck it costs less for a big 2 ton diesel than to buy a Powerstroke and you get twice the truck.....BTW sorry if i sounded mean about this thread, you'll be fine since you only need it once a month.....one last ?, if you only use it once a month why don't you just hire a dump truck? we can get dumps here for $75/hr...that's like a cost of basically $1000 per year, and that's with a driver included....wouldn't that save lots of $$$ in insurance, payroll, maintaince,taxes, plus initial investment cost?


No problem...I'm not offended...I appreciate the advice from your past experience, can't ask for anything more.

As far as the renting goes...I'm just a sucker for equipment and like to do it all on my own. I know it's probably not the cheapest way to do it, but I like to be self sufficient.

At least I know that I can probably keep it for a few years and get close to if not my whole investment back.

Funny thing is I own a couple of trucks and vehicles, but I hardly drive any of them because I have a company vehicle...now tell me that's smart, not really, I should be selling a few, but I just like the fleet.

I maybe starting a small business soon, with one of the main reasons being so I can get some tax benefit for all the equipment I maintain.

Yours seriously only ran 40mph max? I was hopping for at least 55mph. And just out of curiosity how much was the swap going to run you for the dt466, were you going to go with the 6speed trans behind it too?


----------



## Jay brown

Doakster;653642 said:


> No problem...I'm not offended...I appreciate the advice from your past experience, can't ask for anything more.
> 
> As far as the renting goes...I'm just a sucker for equipment and like to do it all on my own. I know it's probably not the cheapest way to do it, but I like to be self sufficient.
> 
> At least I know that I can probably keep it for a few years and get close to if not my whole investment back.
> 
> Funny thing is I own a couple of trucks and vehicles, but I hardly drive any of them because I have a company vehicle...now tell me that's smart, not really, I should be selling a few, but I just like the fleet.
> 
> I maybe starting a small business soon, with one of the main reasons being so I can get some tax benefit for all the equipment I maintain.
> 
> Yours seriously only ran 40mph max? I was hopping for at least 55mph. And just out of curiosity how much was the swap going to run you for the dt466, were you going to go with the 6speed trans behind it too?


it runs about 40 mph @ 3000 rpm but i run it about 55 mph @ 4000 rpm..just because i kinda want it to blow up......yours will depend on the rearend.....the 466 and 10 speed i found was $3500 and i would have to hire a mechanic to do the work...i'll post a pic, the truck is just like your except the hood, it think?? also it has glass in it now, the pic is about 2 years old


----------



## Doakster

That looks like a tough little truck, any idea what the re-end gears are?

$3500 for the motor and trans doesn't seem to bad, but I'd be doing the swap myself so that save a few dollars. What that a complete motor and trans or a complete wrecked truck? And that must have been locally in your area right?

For a total $10,500 investment I could have a bullet proof little truck, that would haul some serious mail when it needs too.


----------



## Jay brown

not sure on our rearend......the $3500 is for the complete truck cab and chasis dt466 with a 10 speed and single axle..in running working order...i drove it a few months ago...it's still for sale if you want it???


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;653739 said:


> not sure on our rearend......the $3500 is for the complete truck cab and chasis dt466 with a 10 speed and single axle..in running working order...i drove it a few months ago...it's still for sale if you want it???


Seriously.....where is it, what year, how many miles? I might be getting ahead of myself but I'd like to be prepared. I've been looking online for wrecked trucks but I can't seem to find much in that price range

If it's not in New England I probably won't drive a truck like that across country for just the motor.


----------



## Jay brown

it's in 64468 (kansas city) not sure on the miles, no blow by that i am awhare of...not sure on the year either, but i do know that the 466 is all mechanical (probably late 80's)


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;653788 said:


> it's in 64468 (kansas city) not sure on the miles, no blow by that i am awhare of...not sure on the year either, but i do know that the 466 is all mechanical (probably late 80's)


All mechanical makes for an easy swap. Although I'll probably pass just because it's so far away.

That would make a sweet set up in that truck though, a dt466 and a 10speed would hall anything.


----------



## Jay brown

Doakster;653791 said:


> All mechanical makes for an easy swap. Although I'll probably pass just because it's so far away.
> 
> That would make a sweet set up in that truck though, a dt466 and a 10speed would hall anything.


would it fit? just have to remove that firewall panel and put the doghouse in right? mine is a 1600 his is an 1800... how many hours would it take to do the swap (swap both trucks)....


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;653803 said:


> would it fit? just have to remove that firewall panel and put the doghouse in right? mine is a 1600 his is an 1800... how many hours would it take to do the swap (swap both trucks)....


Shoot I don't know....I good mechanic could have that motor and trans out in a day, a day per truck. And probably around 2-3 days to get it in the new truck assuming the motor and trans mounts don't have to be modified. I'm not sure how different the 1600 and 1800 are as far as motor mounts, if they bolt in to the frame that make it even easier, you don't have to cut and re-weld. You would have to re-plumb the exhaust outlet since the dt466 is a turbo and would have different exhaust configuration than the 7.3, you might have to make a little more room for the trans like you said in the firewall.

Like I said a mechanical motor is much easier to get running, just have to supply fuel, throttle cables, wire sensors and a few other small things. It would be good to have a complete truck because you would probably want to remount the radiator from the dt466 and all the hoses to get the right cooling capacity.


----------



## snow game

Doakster,
What are you thinking? Run the truck first and see how it does, don't throw the baby out with the bath water. I have a lot of 4700's they are all slow, but they are slow and steady. I also had a 1600 and a 1700 each had the 7.3 in them, they had the 2 speed rear, those trucks would do 65 mph (I have two 4700's that only do 58 mph) They had 9cy bodies on them and they would haul and tow like there was no tomorrow. Back in the day I would haul a Case backhoe 480E 4X4 9 ton Eager Beaver trailer and a load of dirt. I had the truck tip out on the scales usually around 35,000 if I was driving it myself. See what your does before you go and buy a new motor.


----------



## Doakster

snow game;654061 said:


> Doakster,
> What are you thinking? Run the truck first and see how it does, don't throw the baby out with the bath water. I have a lot of 4700's they are all slow, but they are slow and steady. I also had a 1600 and a 1700 each had the 7.3 in them, they had the 2 speed rear, those trucks would do 65 mph (I have two 4700's that only do 58 mph) They had 9cy bodies on them and they would haul and tow like there was no tomorrow. Back in the day I would haul a Case backhoe 480E 4X4 9 ton Eager Beaver trailer and a load of dirt. I had the truck tip out on the scales usually around 35,000 if I was driving it myself. See what your does before you go and buy a new motor.


Oh I know...I'm not going to rush out and buy a new motor, in all actuality if the 7.3 does what I need I'll probably stick with it until it blows. I just can't leave stuff alone that's all. It's more talk than anything right now. I'm actually hoping the 7.3 does just fine for me so I won't have to mess with this one.

But hey the more I think of it I actually have two options on motors.

- Install a t444e and mod it a little, up to 300hp or so, that might actually be an easier drop in than the dt466

- Install a dt466 and new trans.

But hey I'm all talk at this point.


----------



## Jay brown

snow game;654061 said:


> Doakster,
> What are you thinking? Run the truck first and see how it does, don't throw the baby out with the bath water. I have a lot of 4700's they are all slow, but they are slow and steady. I also had a 1600 and a 1700 each had the 7.3 in them, they had the 2 speed rear, those trucks would do 65 mph (I have two 4700's that only do 58 mph) They had 9cy bodies on them and they would haul and tow like there was no tomorrow. Back in the day I would haul a Case backhoe 480E 4X4 9 ton Eager Beaver trailer and a load of dirt. I had the truck tip out on the scales usually around 35,000 if I was driving it myself. See what your does before you go and buy a new motor.


we gross 39K with ours loaded and it if ******* dangerous!!! have you ever had to stop on a gravel cross road on a hill?? some of the gravel road hills i'll have to shift down to 1st gear just to make it over the hill.....i agree with you though, try it our and you'll be fine....


----------



## adksnowo

So Doakster give us a heads up how is the new 'Binder. We need an update about all the fun you are having w/ it. Don't feel bad about the truck. Few years ago I was driving a Freightliner that had Cat turbo-diesel & straight 6 speed tranny. Could keep up pretty good, but w/ only 6 spd. & rear end ratio it topped out & hit governor @ about 65 mph.


----------



## Doakster

adksnowo;657494 said:


> So Doakster give us a heads up how is the new 'Binder. We need an update about all the fun you are having w/ it. Don't feel bad about the truck. Few years ago I was driving a Freightliner that had Cat turbo-diesel & straight 6 speed tranny. Could keep up pretty good, but w/ only 6 spd. & rear end ratio it topped out & hit governor @ about 65 mph.


I actually haven't taken delivery yet, I'll probably pick up the truck sometime this week. I'll post up some more picks when I get the chance.

If I could get 65mph out of it that would be something but I know I'm dreaming.


----------



## Jay brown

doakster, after i get my 1991 k3500 built for plowing, i think my next project will be to put a pusher box (10'?) on my IHC 1600 that is in the pix a few pages back.. think it'll work??? i'll have to put about 3 ton in weights on the back and it needs a radio..


----------



## Doakster

Jay brown;657852 said:


> doakster, after i get my 1991 k3500 built for plowing, i think my next project will be to put a pusher box (10'?) on my IHC 1600 that is in the pix a few pages back.. think it'll work??? i'll have to put about 3 ton in weights on the back and it needs a radio..


I don't see why it wouldn't work. For the 3 tons of weight, just throw a dump body on it, I bet it would ride a lot better with all the weight on it too. Then just install you're gooseneck into the dump bed. That the way mine is set up.

On a good note, I pick up the truck tomorrow, can't wait.....we'll see how slow she craws along.


----------



## Doakster

The truck is all mine now. I must say I so far I could not be happier with it. On the drive home the truck drove much better than I expected.

The tach and speedo wasn't working during the drive (just like everyone had said it may do, but it did end up working later in the day), but I know I was going about 55mph with no problem, I had much more throttle too. Sure it wasn't speed demon and lugged up hill but it sure ran fine.

I ended up putting it right to work as soon as we got it home.

First job was to load it with wood and haul it up to our barn for storage. But things didn't go as planed. In the first pic the truck is actually stuck, the ground was frozen and the tires just spun, we loaded it up with wood and I finally got the truck on a flat area and made it up the hill.

The second trip/load was not so fun, we got the truck stuck pretty bad even with a heavy load it in, my F-350 had to pull it out, it wasn't to fun but I learned the limitation of the truck.

I have a little work to do on it, just fixing loose stuff and rattles, but like I said I couldn't be happier enjoy the pics.


----------



## Doakster




----------



## snow game

Congratulations! Some times when you get stuck like that you can raise the body half way to put more weight directly over the wheels, Its gotten me out of a few slippery spots. Good Luck.


----------

